# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Proyecto de trasvase submarino desde el Ródano.

## Comizo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWdJx...eature=related

Es del 2008, pero no lo conocía.
Personalmente me parece que es una locura que ni los franceses ni Bruselas permitirían.

Se habla de abastecer la cuenca del Ebro, todo Levante, Cataluña, Castilla La Mancha e incluso Andalucía.

Como están las cabezas...

----------


## ben-amar

Seguro que esta genial idea ha salida de una de las cabezas pensantes del Trasvase Tajo-Segura.
Estaran pensando en mas recursos para cuando agoten el Tajo.
 Y despues ¿que?......el Danubio, el Elba y una sola cuenca hidrografica europea para poder trasvasar a su antojo.
Me suena la idea de un mapa de recursos hidrograficos al servicio del SCRAT

----------


## Luján

El trasvase desde el Ródano ya fue comentado aquí. Sería el paso que las cabezas pensantes del SCRATS y afines tenían pensado dar si definitivamente falla el trasvase del Ebro y se agota irremediablemente el Tajo.

Yo también recuerdo el mapa de JASG555.


Por cierto. Sólo un detalle. El aerogenerador lo han puesto girando con las palas al revés.  :Big Grin: 


¿600 millones de euros por tubería en 8 a 12 meses? no se lo creen ni ellos. Por no hablar de todos los problemas técnicos que conllevan las obras de este tipo, que no se han mostrado en el vídeo, evidentemente porque es un vídeo publicitario más que técnico.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Que barbaridad a mí estas cosas me suenan a chino.
Y lo de los 600 millones, lo de los 8 a 12 meses, sín comentario.
Saludo a todo

----------


## Comizo

El autor del proyecto es Antonio Ibañez de Alba, conocido ingeniero inventor algo excéntrico con ideas tan impactantes cono inundar el desirto con palmeras de plástico o separar aguas mediante presión para crear huecos dentro de ellas.

Trabajó en la Nasa, y su trayectoria es, cuanto menos, curiosa.

No digo que sus ideas no funcionen, sólo es que parecen obedecer más a la ilusión que al pragmatismo.

 Es manchego.

Aquí hablan un poco sobre él:

http://www.elmundo.es/ariadna/2002/101/1026372058.html

----------


## Luján

> El autor del proyecto es Antonio Ibañez de Alba, conocido ingeniero inventor algo excéntrico con ideas tan impactantes cono inundar el desirto con palmeras de plástico o separar aguas mediante presión para crear huecos dentro de ellas.
> 
> Trabajó en la Nasa, y su trayectoria es, cuanto menos, curiosa.
> 
> No digo que sus ideas no funcionen, sólo es que parecen obedecer más a la ilusión que al pragmatismo.
> 
>  Es manchego.
> 
> Aquí hablan un poco sobre él:
> ...


¿Por qué dices que es manchego, si en varios sitios he leído que es Catalán? Barcelonés para más señas.

----------


## Comizo

> ¿Por qué dices que es manchego, si en varios sitios he leído que es Catalán? Barcelonés para más señas.


En ese enlace es cierto que pone que es barcelonés.

Puse que es manchego porque el video del Ródano lo qué por estar estudiando algo sobre su motor de combustión externa, en cuyo enlace dice que es manchego:

http://video.google.es/videoplay?doc...8407526074818#

Pero buscando enlaces que analizan su carrera y biografía, parece que es un error lo del enlace del motor y es cierto que es barcelonés. A dios lo que es de dios:

http://itenorio.blogspot.com/2008/01...-biografa.html

----------


## Luján

> En ese enlace es cierto que pone que es barcelonés.
> 
> Puse que es manchego porque el video del Ródano lo qué por estar estudiando algo sobre su motor de combustión externa, en cuyo enlace dice que es manchego:
> 
> http://video.google.es/videoplay?doc...8407526074818#
> 
> Pero buscando enlaces que analizan su carrera y biografía, parece que es un error lo del enlace del motor y es cierto que es barcelonés. A dios lo que es de dios:
> 
> http://itenorio.blogspot.com/2008/01...-biografa.html


Rebuscando un poco por ahí, parece ser que es barcelonés, pero su empresa tiene sede en Daimiel. De ahí la confusión.

----------


## Comizo

Hice mención a que era manchego (ya aclarado el error del enlace del video) por la mención, en tono gracioso de ben-amar a que podía ser obra de una cabeza pensante del Tajo-Segura. Y si hubiera sido de verdad manchego era, cuanto menos, chocante.

----------


## ben-amar

> Hice mención a que era manchego (ya aclarado el error del enlace del video) por la mención, en tono gracioso de ben-amar a que podía ser obra de una cabeza pensante del Tajo-Segura. Y si hubiera sido de verdad manchego era, cuanto menos, chocante.


Ademas, de verdad. :Big Grin:   Hubiese sido ya el no va mas

----------


## perdiguera

Como sabéis me gusta comprobar los números y éste caso no iba a ser distinto.
El locutor dice que el máximo que puede captar entre las dos tuberías en el ródano es de 10-20 m3/seg.
Eso da 20*60*60*24*365/1000000=630,72 Hm3/año entre las dos tuberías. ¿cómo dice luego que puede suministrar cada una entre 1 y 5 Hm3/día? a mí me da que no llega a 1 Hm3/día. 
Habla de 600 millones por tubería de coste, 1200 en total para unos 500 Km de conducción, sale a algo más de 1 millón/Km/tubo, he mirado el coste del metro de tubo de 2m de diámetro y está por casi los 800€ a lo que hay que añadirle la colocación en el fondo marino, las piezas especiales, las soldaduras etc. y luego los anclajes, las cámaras de limpieza y los molinos y su cimentación, vamos de risa,  ¿A qué precio habría que pagar el agua? 
¿Cómo sube la diferencia de cota hasta Sau, unos 420 m de desnivel? ¿cuanta energía necesita? ¿de dónde la saca?
En resumen, un timo.

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> En resumen, un timo.


Hombre!

No digas timo, tan sólo un "pequeño" proyecto que suspendería a su autor si lo presentara en cualquier ETSICCP.  :Wink:

----------


## Comizo

Pues...,parece que el trasvase del Ródano es un argumento recurrente...

Cataluña propone a Castellón un trasvase del Ródano en vez del Ebro 

El consejero de Territorio y Sostenibilidad de Cataluña, Lluís Recoder, ha reiterado que el río Ebro no tiene capacidad en los tramos finales para realizar un trasvase, tal y como pide Castellón , y propone como alternativa el Ródano.
"Se tiene que hacer un plan hidrológico por mandato de la UE; otra cosa es que el plan pueda comprometer caudales del Ebro", ha señalado el consejero en declaraciones a ComRàdio recogidas por Europa Press.
Ha explicado que el Ebro no puede hacer frente a demandas de 90 hectómetros cúbicos por parte de otros territorios y ha ofrecido a Castellón buscar recursos de otras cuencas de fuera del Estado, como es el caso del Ródano.
Sin embargo, ha admitido que el Gobierno catalán no tiene "en mente" este trasvase de aguas francesas al contar con desalinizadoras y la interconexión Ter-Llobregat, por lo que cree que Cataluña puede hacer frente con estos recursos a largos periodos de sequía.
"Nuestras desalinizadoras han supuesto un coste. Ahora funcionan al 10% y las utilizaremos antes que otras soluciones", ha asegurado. 


http://www.lasprovincias.es/20111011...110111210.html


Las cabezas están fatal, pero fatal del todo.

----------


## Comizo

Y ya el acabose del dislate trasvasador.

 No os perdais el mapa de trasvases europeos propuesto por éstos mexicanos. Dentro del enlace:

----El Proyecto Germánico-Latino. Rhin-Ródano-Ebro, donde Alemania aportaría un volumen consensuado de su región sur-poniente, sin que esto afecte sus usos propios; Francia, que tendría agua adicional en sus principales cuencas para flexibilizar su distribución; España, con nuevos y abundantes caudales para afrontar mejor contingencias y escasez de agua; Portugal, con una reserva estratégica para diversificar su desarrollo y Holanda, con mayor capacidad de maniobra para regular y controlar las inundaciones fluviales se traduce en un objetivo y tema de negociación e interés mutuo en la moderna y dinámica Unión Europea.----


http://blog.friasgroup.com/2007/06/2...manico-latino/

----------


## REEGE

Insiste en la opción de traer agua del Ródano.
Mas tacha de "locura" recuperar el trasvase del Ebro. 

*Ep(cincodias.com)* - Barcelona - 03/02/2012 - 11:33

El presidente de la Generalitat, Artur Mas, advierte de que rechazará frontalmente a la "locura" de una eventual recuperación del trasvase del agua del Ebro, y ha reiterado que, si España necesita agua, la mejor opción es la que ha defendido siempre CiU: traerla de Francia procedente del río Ródano.

Lo ha dicho en declaraciones a Cataluña Radio al preguntársele sobre el anuncio del ministro de Agricultura, Miguel Arias Cañete, de promover un Plan Hidrológico Nacional (PHN) que establezca la "solidaridad" interterritorial en suministro de agua.

"Volver al Plan Hidrológico y al trasvase del Ebro es una auténtica locura", ha asegurado Mas, recalcando que el agua del Ródano no serviría sólo para garantizar el suministro en Cataluña, sino toda la costa mediterránea: Comunidad Valenciana, Murcia y Andalucía Oriental

----------

